# Chelsea V Barca tonight



## Baldyeagle (Apr 24, 2012)

Even though the number of knobs in the Chelsea team makes it difficult to admire them sometimes, I've supported them for over 40 years so I can't stop now.
What do you reckon their chances are of getting through Barca tonight?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

I honestly don't think they have a chance. Camp Nou is a brutal place. If they do it, then DiMatteo should be handed the keys regardless of what happens in the final.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope they get humped. Any team with John terry, dog breath, and Ashley cole in it will never get any support from me.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			I hope they get humped. Any team with John terry, dog breath, and Ashley cole in it will never get any support from me.
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, that too.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Apr 24, 2012)

About as much as me getting a call from Scarlett Johannson asking me to be her sex slave. 

Barca really lack height at the back. Set plays are Chelsea best option and possibly when they are most likely to be exposed by Barca breaking. Ball in the back of the Chelsea goal before Terry has wheeled back over the halfway line. Four nowt Barca.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope Chelsea get what they should have got out of the first leg, Drogba's antics are a disgrace and Torres should never have left Liverpool - 4-1 Barca


----------



## BeachGolfer (Apr 24, 2012)

Hills have Barca to win 4 0 at just 9/1 with Messi to score first at 7/4. Not much value there....


----------



## Shaunmg (Apr 24, 2012)

As Liverpool fan, but also as an English football fan, I will be rooting for Chelsea. Of course this rule does not apply to Manchester Utd. I support 2 teams, Liverpool and who play Man Utd


----------



## harvey4banger (Apr 24, 2012)

I know we are all meant to support English teams in Europe, but Chelsea can get STUFFED

Come on Barca


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 24, 2012)

harvey4banger said:



			I know we are all meant to support English teams in Europe, but Chelsea can get STUFFED

Come on Barca
		
Click to expand...

plus one here too!


----------



## A1ex (Apr 24, 2012)

Barca are missing David Villa badly now and Pep has gone slightly strange this season. Dropping big players for youth players in big games has cost them many points. His obsession with evolving Barca into this 343 formation also leaves them light at the back. If he starts with the same kind of side that lost to Real I can see Chelsea pulling out a draw or losing 2-1. If he plays a properly balanced side, starts with Busquets/Xavi/Fabregas in midfield and Iniesta/Messi/Sanchez upfront I expect Barca to win fairly easily.

Then again, never underestimate the fact Terry, Lampard and Drogba realise this is their last chance.

Should be a cracking game. May have a bet on Drogba and 1-0 at 200-1!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2012)

harvey4banger said:



			I know we are all meant to support English teams in Europe, but Chelsea can get STUFFED

Come on Barca
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I only support my team in Europe, no-one else.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 24, 2012)

I support (and watch ) Liverpool home and away but have always followed barca

choice of shirts for tonights game


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2012)

Chelsea will adopt a 5-5-0 formation like the first leg and stifle the beauty out of the game. 
They will probably snatch a couple of chances (and by that I mean two). 
Everyone behind the ball and cling on. 
That being said, however you win is still a win as has been purported on this very site with regards to golf.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 24, 2012)

really enjoyed the pace and style of play in the first leg, looking forward to it tonight, I hope they dont do 5-5-0 as without a keeper they have no chance

if they defend I think they will get thrashed, best form of defence is attack especially to get that valuable away goal. I reckon it will be 2-0 or 2-1 to barcelona


----------



## harvey4banger (Apr 24, 2012)

Paddy Power are offering odds of 12/1, that Drogba will have an injury attended to during the game, 5 or more times.

Just put 20 quid on, sounds like a sure thing to me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

harvey4banger said:



			Paddy Power are offering odds of 12/1, that Drogba will have an injury attended to during the game, 5 or more times.

Just put 20 quid on, sounds like a sure thing to me
		
Click to expand...

 There's no such thing as a sure thing, but this is about as close as it gets!


----------



## jpenno (Apr 24, 2012)

Does this mean the physio has to actually treat him or he just throws himself to the floor?


----------



## bladeplayer (Apr 24, 2012)

jpenno said:



			I support (and watch ) Liverpool home and away but have always followed barca

choice of shirts for tonights game

View attachment 1414

Click to expand...

Wear the white one with the gold trim & dots 

ok feck it  barca to win 2-1 , chelsea through on away goals


----------



## harvey4banger (Apr 24, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Does this mean the physio has to actually treat him or he just throws himself to the floor?
		
Click to expand...

Physio attend


----------



## Kidge004 (Apr 24, 2012)

Am very excited for the game. Went to the first game and really hope Di Matteo play the same tactics! It will work and Barca did not know what to do. 

Although I don't think I'll be able to watch it with all the defending we will be doing. 

Come on Chelsea


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm going for Chelski. Somebody needs to fly the flag for English football and show everyone we have the strongest league in the world.

Dont get me wrong, off all the teams in the premier league I cant stand Chelski but you've got to support the English


----------



## Rooter (Apr 24, 2012)

I got 40-1 on Chelsea to repeat a 1-0 win and go through... I am a lfc fan, but will support English teams in Europe... Except manure....


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Long night ahead now for them...never a red card but seeing as Terry is a **** the correct decision was made.:smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks bleak for Chelsea now. John Terry what a moron!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Long night ahead now for them...never a red card but seeing as Terry is a **** the correct decision was made.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Wrong, stonewall red card for a blatant assault off the ball.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 24, 2012)

Idiot.


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Apr 24, 2012)

2-0, game over.
As for Terry, couldn't happen to a nicer bloke, what a numpty.


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 24, 2012)

He's blown it for his club once again. We just need to keep the score in single figures now


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 24, 2012)

All over now.
 JT makes a tit of himself in the last big game of his career.


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Funny though,it was a cowardly act.Kind of sums him up.


----------



## The_ACE (Apr 24, 2012)

All over now, half time couldn't come quicker for Chelsea now


----------



## Shanks a lot! (Apr 24, 2012)

What a goal from Ramires!


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Apr 24, 2012)

He has to be permanently sacked as England captain. What an absolute muppet

But can't believe they've equalised


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 24, 2012)

What a goal!!! Ramires


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 24, 2012)

What a finish. We are still getting thumped though.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Essex_Stu said:



			What a finish. We are still getting thumped though.
		
Click to expand...

Getting played off the park but, as it stands, going through! Great goal to equalise.


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 24, 2012)

Terry should be manacled, paraded through the Kings Road and hung drawn and quartered. Sheer petulance. If Roberto is unsure of the future then I think Roman should step in and deal with Terry. He may cost my beloved Chelsea a final berth


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2012)

If brains were dynamite he wouldn't be able to blow his hat off!


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 24, 2012)

At least Wayne Bridge will feel a smug sense of satisfaction


----------



## Captainron (Apr 24, 2012)

It's like the Alamo at the moment. Barca are camped in the Chelsea half.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 24, 2012)

Oooooooo yeeeeeessssss!!!!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 24, 2012)

Torres......


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 24, 2012)

Flippin eck! They're going to do it! 

EDIT: I'm on slight delay on my iPad on SkyGo.

Of ALL the people to score! Ridiculous.


----------



## IM01 (Apr 24, 2012)

Cech back to his best.................


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2012)

Barca are a team of bottlers.What a defensive display,sadly though I think that it will be a rancid final especially if Madrid get through.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 24, 2012)

Well done Chelsea. Di Matteo gets the job surley!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 24, 2012)

Â£50m GOAALLLLLLL


----------



## Essex_Stu (Apr 24, 2012)

I cant stop bouncing


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 24, 2012)

5-5-0 as predicted. The game of football died in Camp Nou this evening. No one in English football best never accuse a Scottish team of Anti-Football (a la Rangers 2 years ago) after that display.


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

Come on Real Madrid...............lift that trophy!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2012)

Fantastic result and lets hope Chelsea can win it this time after all the bad luck they have had in past CL matches. Barca gonna win nowt as well thats my week made:thup::cheers:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 24, 2012)

There's lots of attributes to a good football performance and the sort of grit and workrate and determination Chelsea demonstrated tonight are part of it. Plus class finishes for the goals. Well done, but just rubbing it in getting Torres to score.....


----------



## CMAC (Apr 24, 2012)

another enjoyable exciting game:thup:


----------



## birdieman (Apr 24, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			5-5-0 as predicted. The game of football died in Camp Nou this evening. No one in English football best never accuse a Scottish team of Anti-Football (a la Rangers 2 years ago) after that display.
		
Click to expand...

Died? It was the best match I've seen in ages, you can keep your tippy tappy favoured by refs football, Barca could not change their play to work out how to beat a 10 men team at home. Fabulous result and match.

It was 5-4-0 for most of the match remember, I'm so fed up with Messi's plaudits, he's not a patch on Ronaldo as demonstrated in last 3 games.

Great for Torres too.

Felt sorry for Meireles.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow! What an incredible result. Super finish from Ramires and trust Torres to pop up at the end! This season has been the most unpredictable I can remember!


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2012)

birdieman said:



			Died? It was the best match I've seen in ages, you can keep your tippy tappy favoured by refs football, Barca could not change their play to work out how to beat a 10 men team at home. Fabulous result and match.

It was 5-4-0 for most of the match remember, I'm so fed up with Messi's plaudits, he's not a patch on Ronaldo as demonstrated in last 3 games.

Great for Torres too.

Felt sorry for Meireles.
		
Click to expand...

I don't get it,that is two,you and the bloke on Sky saying it was a 'great' match.

What's great about watching 1 team trying to play the game and the other doing a Rangers and parking the bus??

Awful to watch,even worse to watch seeing as Barca were utterly clueless on how the get past the bus.

Expect more in the final especially with the depleted team Chelsea will have.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2012)

You do what you have to do in this game. If Barca cant beat 10 men and miss from 12 yards then thats their lookout. Good riddence to them anyway bunch of cheats, finally got their just rewards, 2 shockers at home on the trot as well losing at home to Madrid and now this fantastic I cant ask for more this week. To all Chelsea fans on here who remeber when they got cheated big time against Barca twice this is your revenge:thup:


----------



## smange (Apr 24, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else get a bit bored watching Barca pass the ball sideways 17000 times in a match?

All that tippy tappy nonsense and no cutting edge at all when they come up against a team that sticks to its defensive plan and stays in shape. They dont seem to be able to change their game plan at all, yes I know they've won nearly everything for last couple of years but teams now starting to wise up to them I think.

Its a good old fashioned centre forward they need at times.


----------



## Piece (Apr 24, 2012)

Didn't see that coming!

Not a fan of Chelsea, but defensively brilliant tonight. Just shows you can pass yourself to death and then become just a bit predictable...


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

birdieman said:



			he's not a patch on Ronaldo as demonstrated in last 3 games.
		
Click to expand...


:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## Dodger (Apr 24, 2012)

smange said:



			Is it just me or does anyone else get a bit bored watching Barca pass the ball sideways 17000 times in a match?

All that tippy tappy nonsense and no cutting edge at all when they come up against a team that sticks to its defensive plan and stays in shape. They dont seem to be able to change their game plan at all, yes I know they've won nearly everything for last couple of years but teams now starting to wise up to them I think.

Its a good old fashioned centre forward they need at times.
		
Click to expand...

+1.........dire to watch.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Apr 24, 2012)

Which ever way you look at it - brilliant, lucky negative, well done Chelsea and congrats to their fans. Munich is beautiful in May.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 24, 2012)

Course they gonna defend, that is the Italian way. A win is a win.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 24, 2012)

If Madrid make the final, it's going to be dull. 11 guys in their own half, no one allowed to cross the half way line.

Penalties?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

Am one very happy Chelsea fan tonight! It wasn't pretty, but at the end of the day, the 'best team in the world' had no answer to our disciplined defending. Am a bit worried about the number of players we'll have missing for the final though!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2012)

Going to stick my neck out here. For me given the circumstances and the occasion that was the best performance by an English club in the CL. Forget the way they got there, as a performance to achieve an end result that was the best I've seen


----------



## birdieman (Apr 24, 2012)

So who misses the final through suspension?

Terry, Meireles, Ramires I presume - anyone else? 

Who needs Terry when you've got Bosingwa!:mmm:


----------



## anotherdouble (Apr 24, 2012)

birdieman said:



			So who misses the final through suspension?

Terry, Meireles, Ramires I presume - anyone else? 

Who needs Terry when you've got Bosingwa!:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

And Ivanavich


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

birdieman said:



			So who misses the final through suspension?Terry, Meireles, Ramires I presume - anyone else? Who needs Terry when you've got Bosingwa!:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

And Ivanovich! Unless old Roman can grease some palms and get JT off the hook, then we may be buggered! Ramires has been our best player this season as well! Will get all concerned in the morning I think - just want to enjoy the rest of the night!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2012)

Ramires will be the biggest loss I reckon as he has been terrific. Suspect Essien and sturridge  will come in for him and meireles. What will happen at the back god only knows. Is Ivanovic banned or not?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Ramires will be the biggest loss I reckon as he has been terrific. Suspect Essien and sturridge  will come in for him and meireles. What will happen at the back god only knows. Is Ivanovic banned or not?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, Ivanovich is out too. With Cahill also going off, centre back will be a problem, especially as Luiz is out at the moment with an injury! Fingers crossed that Luiz and Cahill are fit. Essien will come in for Merieles. Ramires will be a huge loss.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Yes, Ivanovich is out too. With Cahill also going off, centre back will be a problem, especially as Luiz is out at the moment with an injury! Fingers crossed that Luiz and Cahill are fit. Essien will come in for Merieles. Ramires will be a huge loss.
		
Click to expand...

Forgot about Luiz lets hope he can play as well as Cahill. If both of those are fit it shouldnt be that bad at the back along with Cole. It just seems as though Chelsea's name is on it this year after everything that has happened


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Yes, Ivanovich is out too. With Cahill also going off, centre back will be a problem, especially as Luiz is out at the moment with an injury! Fingers crossed that Luiz and Cahill are fit.
		
Click to expand...

John Terry should hang his head in shame....................better still, he should hang himself in shame.
At least he now can't lift the trophy :whoo:.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes Cahill has been very good when he has played this year, and Luiz appears to have cut out the ridiculous mistakes and moments of madness and has also been excellent up to his injury. Really need those two to be fit and then we have a good chance. Would prefer Bayern over Real though - don't think Bayern are as good a side as Real, and the pressure will be massively on them at their home ground. Chelsea won't be intimidated by the crowd either after tonight.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Would prefer Bayern over Real though - don't think Bayern are as good a side as Real, and the pressure will be massively on them at their home ground. Chelsea won't be intimidated by the crowd either after tonight.
		
Click to expand...

I think Bayern at home would be a tough call even after tonight.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Yes Cahill has been very good when he has played this year, and Luiz appears to have cut out the ridiculous mistakes and moments of madness and has also been excellent up to his injury. Really need those two to be fit and then we have a good chance. Would prefer Bayern over Real though - don't think Bayern are as good a side as Real, and the pressure will be massively on them at their home ground. Chelsea won't be intimidated by the crowd either after tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. Not sure about Bayern, German team on their home turf not sure I'd fancy that myself, whilst I agree Madrid are a better side than Bayern I think where the final is being held Madrid may well be a better bet.


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

Thought Drogba was superb tonight, and it is noticeable that he doesn't go down injured when he is defending. Terry is a thug and got what he deserved. Even tried to make out it was an accident, until he realised that everyone had seen the deliberate knee in the thigh. Souness knew what he was trying to do, dead leg to slow the forward down. Can't believe he ever did that.

 Great defensive display by Chelsea, but Barcelona just ran out of ideas, and certainly no plan B. Wouldn't want to watch their style of sideways passing every week. In fact that will do me for the season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2012)

I hate Chelsea, I really wanted them to get whacked 10-0 tonight.

However, credit where credit's due. That was an amazing display of rearguard action, pulling for each other etc. At 2-0 I said "I now want Barca to tear them a new one". Couldn't see what happened over the next 50 minutes happening in a million years, especially when down to 10 men.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

But the key 'player' for Real will be Jose - whatever you think of him (and I think he's the best manager in the world at the moment) the man knows how to win big matches, trophies and European Cups. After tonight though, I don't care who we face - we appear to have luck on our side; hope it stays for the final.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes I am English but I hope Real or Bayern beat Chelski in the final!

can't stand Abramovich, cole, terry, lampard or didier whingeanddivealot drogba.

Barca needed to up the tempo and couldnt, very 1 dimensional. Oh well, at least Terry made an ass of himself


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 24, 2012)

I bet the Special One is having a good laugh tonight though, what a few days for him as well.


----------



## richart (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Oh well, at least Terry made an ass of himself 

Click to expand...

Bit harsh on an ass I think.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 24, 2012)

So if Chelsea win the Champions league they get the premier league 4th place champions league spot ?? Not good news my teams Spurs & Newcastle who are fighting for what they thought was champions league footie!

Edit, appologies just realised there's a thread on such a subject.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 24, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			So if Chelsea win the Champions league they get the premier league 4th place champions league spot ?? Not good news my teams Spurs & Newcastle who are fighting for what they thought was champions league footie!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's right. However I think this is the last year that this situation can happen (it was brought in I think after Liverpool beat Milan and finished 5th) so Spurs and Newcastle will be ok if either finish 4th next season!!


----------



## beggsy (Apr 24, 2012)

John terry deserves to miss the final for that it was in plain view for everyone to see some captain that is hahaha


----------



## Slime (Apr 24, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			Yes I am English but I hope Real or Bayern beat Chelski in the final!

can't stand Abramovich, cole, terry, lampard or didier whingeanddivealot drogba.

Barca needed to up the tempo and couldnt, very 1 dimensional. Oh well, at least Terry made an ass of himself 

Click to expand...

:thup: :thup: :cheers: :thup: :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 24, 2012)

Well done Chelsea , I was cheering them on after watching Barca's cheating antics. Diving and conning the ref all of the time I'm glad they got turned over.

It must be said though Chelsea were absolutely battered over 180 minutes and its a freakish outcome but the best team doesnt always win - thats football for you.


----------



## Mr_T (Apr 24, 2012)

Even though I hate chelsea with a passion I oddly found myself egging them on, maybe im ill... I hope Real Madrid get through and absolutely spank them, Wouldn't be able to bear Ashley Cole, Drogba, Mikel, Ivanovic or Terry lifting that trophy... Plus the look on Mourinho's face if he beat them would be priceless


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2012)

Baldyeagle said:



			Even though the number of knobs in the Chelsea team makes it difficult to admire them sometimes, I've supported them for over 40 years so I can't stop now.
What do you reckon their chances are of getting through Barca tonight?
		
Click to expand...

Before kickoff tonight I would have said nil...zip....zilch. It was a bit of a backs to the wall performance but fair play to them for pulling it off. Pleased for Torres after all the torment he's been through since his transfer. And wouldn't it be ironic if De Matteo wins the CL after all the big name managers Abromovich has brought in over the years.

But John Terry.....what a knob! Did he honestly think he would get away with such a blatant kick?!?!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 25, 2012)

Chelski to go 2-0 down and 10 men, Captain gone, central defense in tatters, striker practically playing leftback, against the best team in the world and then they score TWICE.... you can't write that kinda stuff!! Unbelieveable... I loathe Chelsea and it was terrible to watch... like a baby zebra being attacked by a pride of lions..... for Torres to score was drama that was beyond me... THAT'S why I watch sport, not just football but all sport.. it was like watching someone shoot 8 under on the back 9 to win by one shot when they'd just snapped all their clubs on the front 9 

Didn't know whether to laugh or cry through most of it... totally agree with the 17,000 sideways passes post... wish Barca could have taken a few shots from 20yds!!!! Still their loss I guess but it was weird seeing such intricate play being so boring.

I give Chelsea a chance in the final regardless of which team they face... although I'd prefer to see them play Bayern as Ronaldo is a smug git and I'd rather see him miss out than Franck Ribery who works his socks off.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			Even though I hate chelsea with a passion I oddly found myself egging them on, maybe im ill... I hope Real Madrid get through and absolutely spank them, Wouldn't be able to bear Ashley Cole, Drogba, Mikel, Ivanovic or Terry lifting that trophy... Plus the look on Mourinho's face if he beat them would be priceless 

Click to expand...

Dont think Mourinho gets any satisfaction out of beating Chelsea to be honest we saw that when Inter knocked them out a couple of seasons ago, it was a quick handshake after the match and down the tunnel he went, the team Mourinho gets the most pleasure out of seeing lose or to beat is Barca as when Inter knocked them out he went running onto the pitch fists in the air and all kinds of gestures. With Madrid winning Barca at the weekend and now them losing to Chelsea will give him far more satisfaction than winning Chelsea in the final.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 25, 2012)

well despite so many saying it was a terrible game I thoroughly enjoyed it...

You play the best team in Europe at their Home ground
You go 2-0 down
You are then reduced to 10 men
They miss a penalty
You get the 2 goals back and one within stoppage time
That's hollywood schmaltzy movie stuff.........

try watching Dunfermline against Aberdeen on a snowy miserable day and its 0-0 and you'll appreciate why I thought that was great to watch and great for football and sport in general:thup:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 25, 2012)

As a Palace fan I have sat through many games where wqe are being outplayed yet held on to a slim lead/draw. Not all teams play the same and whilst Chelsea are all internationals thyey were not as goos technically and they do not ply the barca way, to be honest I think Barca are flawed in that they have no other options, they cannot adapt to win a game where their style is being stifled. Well done Chelsea, and Barca, you best wake up because you may find some of LaLiga were watching last night and can expose you a bit more next season.

Pep for manager next year...hmmmmm... not sure????


----------



## jpenno (Apr 25, 2012)

That was like watching Liverpool v West Brom all over again!!

I thought only tourists got mugged in Barcelona


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Chelsea may as well give De Matteo a try a Manager for next season now after the results they have had. Cant see a new boss doing any better.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 25, 2012)

Abramovich is more likely to sack him after winning the Champions League than offer him the job


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Hes certainly barmy enough to yes.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope he doesnt.

Lost Â£15 on the game last night and a potential win fall of Â£525 thanks to Torres. But I dont mind


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Apr 25, 2012)

I thought the headline in The Sun was brilliant today:

'Terry sent off, Messi misses pen, Chelsea reach Champions League final...but, most incredible of all: Torres scores!'

I only watched the second half so I only saw Chelsea defend for 45 minutes but that's the way it is sometimes.  Roy Keane said after the first leg that at this level it's all about putting in the yards and grinding out wins.  Chelsea did that last night.

It's nice to have an English team in the final but I'm not sure I'll like seeing Cole, Drogba, etc lifting the cup.  At least Terry won't!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

If Chelsea do win it then I suspect Terry will be invited onto the pitch at the end so don't count on him not lifting the Cup into the air. The only thing certain is that he will not be playing.


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2012)

John Teary should be sacked........................gross misconduct. 
I hope he misses the Euros, goes to court, gets found guilty & given 6 months :whoo:.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Slime said:



			John Teary should be sacked........................gross misconduct. 
I hope he misses the Euros, goes to court, gets found guilty & given 6 months :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

John Teary might Dont think John Terry will though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			John Teary might Dont think John Terry will though
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a play on words by a Man U fan. You know, tears by Terry after the Moscow final.

I got it, unless he's just a bad speller of course.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think it was a play on words by a Man U fan. You know, tears by Terry after the Moscow final.

I got it, unless he's just a bad speller of course. 

Click to expand...

Was over my head I must admit. Mind you the E and A are close on the keyboard Anyway he is based in Surrey can't be a Man Utd fan surely


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Was over my head I must admit. Mind you the E and A are close on the keyboard Anyway he is based in Surrey can't be a Man Utd fan surely
		
Click to expand...

Oooohhh, you bitch.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oooohhh, you bitch. 

Click to expand...

I can be sometimes


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Anyway he is based in Surrey can't be a Man Utd fan surely
		
Click to expand...

Are people born in Manchester not allowed to move to Surrey?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Slime said:



			Are people born in Manchester not allowed to move to Surrey?
		
Click to expand...

Can do yes. Anyway just teasing


----------



## Scottjd1 (Apr 25, 2012)

Slime said:



			John Teary should be sacked........................gross misconduct. 
I hope he misses the Euros, goes to court, gets found guilty & given 6 months :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

I share your sentiment but Im pretty sure the maximum he can get is a fine!


----------



## Slime (Apr 25, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Can do yes. Anyway just teasing
		
Click to expand...

No worries, I was born in Kent..........................but never said I was a Man Utd fan, your just guessing.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't know what his max sentence could be all I know is there is no way he will get sent down for that. Not sure they will find him Guilty either as I am sure he has got a few decent Lawyers working for him, worked for Arry at his trial with Legal fees of around Â£300,000 being mentioned. All boils down to cash again really who can afford the best Lawyers and who ends up with the legal aid deadbeats which are basically trainees fresh out of school that need to earn a few quid.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 25, 2012)

Slime said:



			No worries, I was born in Kent..........................but never said I was a Man Utd fan, your just guessing.
		
Click to expand...

Not me that guessed matey it was Liverbirdie who suggested you were a UTD fan and I made the comment in response to his post in jest


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 26, 2012)

nah. theres nothing like sitting for two whole games watching a team defending for their lives on their own 18yard line. bo-ring! bayern wont make the same mistake!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not me that guessed matey it was Liverbirdie who suggested you were a UTD fan and I made the comment in response to his post in jest
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was me. I thought Slime had mentioned it in the past.

Anyway, it doesn't matter, I was just explaining Slime's joke. Whether it was from a Man U fan or not, matters not one jot.

Feel the love brethren.


----------



## Slime (Apr 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Feel the love brethren. 

Click to expand...

I'm feeling it...................I'm feeling it :cheers:.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2012)

Slime said:



			I'm feeling it...................I'm feeling it :cheers:.
		
Click to expand...

Good lad.


----------



## jpenno (Apr 26, 2012)

Terry's maximum fine is Â£2500.00

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16825874


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 26, 2012)

jpenno said:



			Terry's maximum fine is Â£2500.00

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16825874

Click to expand...

Bet he's bricking himself at the thought of paying that like me or you paying 50p for summat


----------

